# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Opal Island - by Katerek

## ravells

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:* Photoshop 

*Review*

Another city map, but no less beautiful than the ones which have come before. Where do these city mappers find the talent and patience to complete these huge undertakings? It bears stating that Katerek drew this map in between his wife having a new baby and having to rebuild his computer. 

Katerek's map uses simple colours and is a masterclass in clarity of design. The posted version weighs in at a large 3722 X 2451 pixels. I suspect the original was larger than that. The number of buildings, all individually drawn with thought about their function and context is staggering. In Katerek's words:_I did 99% of the buildings by hand. In photoshop, I use the Line Tool to do the borders of each building in a basic black color. Then I go back and fill each shape with white using a tolerance of 1._
Katerek posted the map in various stages of development on the WIP thread, which gives us a good idea as to how large city maps are constructed, starting with a pencil and paper rough and evolving into a map of beauty and deft touch. As usual, constructive C&Cs were given by the community which helped Karetek's quest in completing the map. 

Thank you Katerek for sharing your talent with us!


*Original Thread*

To go to the original thread click here.

----------


## Katerek

Sorry for not saying 'thank you' sooner...I wasn't sure if it was proper to post replies on these threads.

Let me say, that it is an honor for me for my map to be selected. It may not seem like much to some of you, but for me it is a nice warm fuzzy. My only hope is that I can improve and continue to offer more maps for everyone to share in.

Please feel free to use any of my maps (unless otherwise stated elsewhere) for any purposes you see fit. All I ask for in return is credit. If you make a dime off of them, a penny or two would be appreciated. 

Thanks!

----------


## sephirith

I wish you designed our town(real life town) Lol  :Razz:

----------


## steve7680768

You did very well. I like it... Can you make one for my town as well.? It is humble request....

----------


## loshon

Wow, very impressive indeed. This will certainly come in handy in more than one campaign. Love the layout.

----------


## damirith

Very well done! i like the detail

----------

